# Watercolor dry smear help



## SatanicXCliff

Hello everyone I'm new here, I have been having some troubles with watercolor painting, the biggest issue is that once the paint is dry If I touch any of it it smears like power it's really odd. Anyone know why this is happening and or a solution to fix it pictures added to help diagnose the problem.
thanks in advance.


----------



## Ichigo

Do you have water or sweat on your hands cause I never had that problem with my watercolour paintings.


----------

